# Michigan "Whitetail Acres" Trail Classic



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

Save the dates of May 16-17, 2015 for the Michigan “Whitetail Acres” Trail Classic. This year we are having this shoot earlier in the year. We had a good turnout last August, but hope to have a better turnout by having it earlier in the summer. This is the one that is similar to the shoot in Redding, CA. Attached is the flier and the registration form.
View attachment Whitetail Flier.doc

View attachment Whitetail Regis.doc


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I shot it last year and had a great time. The course was laid out very nice and challenging But not too challenging to where it wasn't fun to shoot. I am planning on coming back again and bring some friends with me.
will there be a senior division again this year for the different styles?


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, Roger there will be a senior division like last year. Same yardage as open, but a senior class. Just put Senior in front of open when you register! Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you Mark and Julie.
If my shoulder keeps getting better I will be there. Like I said we all had a great time last year. I know a few people that was hoping that you would have again this year


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

I have just revised our flier and registration form to include the senior divisions.

Please see attachments for revised information:

View attachment Whitetail Flier.doc

View attachment Whitetail Regis.doc


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is the updated version of the flier and sign up sheet for the shoot! These now include the senior decisions. Thanks


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a reminder that your "early" registration forms and money need to be to the Rhines by next Wednesday to save the extra $5 walk-in fee.

Thanks and hope to see you there.


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you to everyone that came out to our shoot this weekend. We had a good time talking to all of you.

The winner of the 50/50 drawing for the long shot is Joseph Majdecki. Congratulations ! ! !

Here are the scores and the payback information:


Name Class Gender Score X 
Jake Gilbert Fixed Pins Male 346 11 $54 
Dylan TenHarmsel Fixed Pins Male 344 17 $36 
Brent Woodward Fixed Pins Male 335 7 
Thomas Irwin Fixed Pins Male 329 7 
Josh Walters Fixed Pins Male 267 3 
Aaron Poole Fixed Pins Male 260 2 

Joseph Majdecki Open Male 376 15 $100 Paid by flights for this class
Ryan Locke Open Male 360 14 $70 
Andrew O'Neil Open Male 355 11 
Scott Everett Open Male 355 9 
Scott Purr Open Male 352 12 
Mike Ritchie Open Male 348 11 
Terry Helmold Open Male 342 8 
Mitch Osman Open Male 341 9 
Sean Guyett Open Male 335 8 $50 
Mike Otto Open Male 335 5 $30 
Dustin Miedema Open Male 327 10 
Todd Johnston Open Male 288 2 
Jason Reilly Open Male 277 3 
Andrew Rogers Open Male 274 3 
Kelly TenBrink Open Male 252 2 
Kevin TenBrink Open Male 236 2 
Matt Schultz Open Male DNF 

Chris Stiff Pro Male 367 15 $50 
Colt Modawell Pro Male 352 12 
Mark Ritchie Pro Male 346 5 
Kurt Halder Pro Male 328 9 
Eric Kirk Pro Male 313 8 

Marlin Harding Senior Fixed Pins Male 343 9 $40 
Roger Saddler Senior Fixed Pins Male 317 4 
Dan Reed Senior Fixed Pins Male 298 5 
Don Williams Senior Fixed Pins Male DNF 

Larry Nicely Senior Open Male 311 11 $15 

Paul DePovier Senior Pro Male 360 12 $30 
Jeff Hunt Senior Pro Male 335 7 

Lexi Schupbach Young Adult Female 262 4 $15 

Sydney Ritchie Youth 10-12 Female 311 5 

Sierra Modawell Youth under 9 Female 234 3


----------

